# IBS-D and getting ready to undergo Endometrial Ablation Surgery



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

I have had IBS-D for 27 years now. Starting last October, I began experiencing cramping that was more severe than usual along with heavy break-through bleeding. Went to my OB-GYN, had a pap, an ultrasound, and a hysteroscopy. Long story short, there are problems with an over-growth of my uterine lining along with polyps. I am now receiving hormone injections to "trick" my body into thinking it is in menopause to begin thinning the endometruim. My surgery is scheduled for July 15. Has anyone else had an Endometrial Ablation ( the destruction/removal of the lining of the uterus)? I am very nervous, and am wondering what kind of effect, if any, this may have on my IBS-D. I do intend to talk to my Gastro, but like I said... I was wondering if anyone else has had this procedure, and what was experienced in relation to IBS.Thanks! Valerie


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Valerie,I don't know what effect the Ablation will have on your IBS, but I can tell you that my mother had one a few years ago (because her periods were so heavy that she would get faint), and she was up and at 'em soon after, without side effects. I hope it works for you, and good luck!


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

Hi Valerie- the doctor i work for does a lot of endometrial ablations. Many of the women are so much happier afterwards. Ususally the polyps cause heavy bleeding. Are you taking the depo lupron injections? Just wondering, do you have endometriosis or fibroids? Fibroids also cause heavy bleeding, especially if they communicate with the endometrial lining. I personally think that if you get your bleeding and cramps taken care of, your IBS may not be as bad. I know when i used to have my period when i was younger, i also got bad D with it. My doc always tells his patients that after an ablation, most women have no bleeding at all or less bleeding during menses. I think you will feel a lot better after the procedure, maybe not right away, give it a couple months. He also tells patients to skip the first couple of months, then start keeping a menstrual calendar.Good luck, let us know how everything works out.


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Thank you Carrie! The things you said have helped alleviate my apprehension. No, there was no idication of fibroids or endometriosis. Yes, I am receiving the Depo Luron injections... I'll tell you... the hot flashes are driving me a little nuts, but I have a fan running and am taking cool showers. The mood swings are driving my poor husband a little nuts, but he understands and is being very supportive. He's wonderful! Like you, my D is always worse during my periods, although D is a daily thing for me anyway. My doctor did say bleeding will be much lighter, if not absent, but since I am "young"... I am 40 years old, there is a chance that things may revert back in time. I will let you know how it goes... and again, thanks very much for the info and support!Valerie


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

Anytime Valerie, I'm glad I could make you feel a little better.







I dont know how many shots you've had or how many they plan to give you, but, the first injection is the worst, it gives you the biggest surge of hormones, like you said, hot flashes, mood swings, but then the side effects should even out with the next injection. Hang in there.


----------



## 15944 (Jun 3, 2005)

I just wanted to let you know that I had an ablation in Jan 2004. My cycle still came every month for about 4-6 months after. I t was much lighter. THen I would skip for a month or so. Since 9/04 my period is about 2-6 hours long and is only brown spotting. Do you know what type of ablation your doc is doing? I am an OB/GYN nurse and my bosses did the Novasure endothermal ablation. If you have any questions, let me know. I did have cramps for the first few months, and I never had them before this. But every one is different. DO NOT BE AFRAID! It relly was a piece of cake. As far as the IBS sxs, I couldn't tell you. Hope this helps MK


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Nurse.....They are having me take the depo-lupron injections first.... I have had two so far. The side effects from those are annoying, but I know that's temporary, so I can deal with it. I think he is going to do the roller ball? That is what it looks like in the little brochure he gave me. I do know he will have me under general anesthesia. I see the doctor on July 7, when I am to be getting more information, so I'll be sure to ask him about which method he plans to use. My surgery is scheduled for July 15. If I only had a period once a month I'd be happy. I have been bleeding approx. every 14 days, and it lasts anywhere from 7 to 10 days. Anything less than that will be an improvement. Thanks for the info, and the support. No one I know has had this kind of procedure, so hearing about someone else's experience with it is a true God send for me!Valerie


----------



## 15944 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello again. The type of ablation is important to know. Because some types can miss parts of the uterus,, and thus not giving the best results. Hopefully you will have great results. My bosses do maybe 100 a year and maybe 3-5 patients it doesn't help. Chinup! You will be fine! Let me know if you have anymore questions, or just how you make out. It is a fairly easy surgery. MK


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Had my pre-op appointment yesterday, and my doctor said he will be doing the Thermal Balloon EA. I asked him about the Novasure, and he said they do not do it there yet. He said he felt we would see successful results with the Thermal Balloon, and I hope he is right. He spent about 40 minutes talking everything over with me and answering all of my questions, then he sent me off for an EKG ( cautious fellow) and then to the lab. MK.....what are your thoughts on the Thermal Balloon technique?Thanks! Valerie


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Valerie,I anxiously wait to hear of your results, and I appreciate this thread.I am thinking of having this done the end of September [so it won't interfere with vacation plans







].I am hoping everything went well for you...and that your recovery is quick, and easy!~KarenMK - What questions should I be asking my Ob/gyn? I think she does roller ball method?I am having one for heavy periods which, coupled with my rectal bleeding, have given me and keeps me with microcytic anemia.From what my doc says, the ablation will not stop me from having menstral cramps, which is a bummer...but will or should stop the heavy bleeding.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I had the Therma Choice balloon ablation when I was 45 (I'm 51 now.) I didn't suffer any ill-effects afterward--just a bit of cramping(easily treated with ibuprofen) when I woke up from the procedure. The doctor that did the procedure had only done one before mine and had the company rep assisting. She ended up having to do the procedure twice before I woke. She of course blamed it on my enlarged uterus.I haven't had any periods since the procedure other than the pinkish discharge the first week. I haven't had any cramps or sexual side-effects either. Now when I go in for a PAP my doctor remarks that my uterus is small.







I highly recommend this procedure to anyone suffering from heavy periods due to fibroids.


----------



## 15944 (Jun 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by VJD:Had my pre-op appointment yesterday, and my doctor said he will be doing the Thermal Balloon EA. I asked him about the Novasure, and he said they do not do it there yet. He said he felt we would see successful results with the Thermal Balloon, and I hope he is right. He spent about 40 minutes talking everything over with me and answering all of my questions, then he sent me off for an EKG ( cautious fellow) and then to the lab. MK.....what are your thoughts on the Thermal Balloon technique?Thanks! Valerie


Val, the thermal balloon ablation is also very good. The only time it does not work perfectly is if your uterus is of a abnormal shape. It may miss some areas. Any improvement in your bleeding would be great. I must admit, I do know get cramps from my period, however I was just diagnosed with Crohns disease, so I am not so sure how much of this contributes to the cramps. But I take advil or aleve, and the cramps are fine. Whatever you do, don't fret over this surgery. It really is extremely successful, and not too uncomfortable. Aby others questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## 15944 (Jun 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by kselibrary:Valerie,I anxiously wait to hear of your results, and I appreciate this thread.I am thinking of having this done the end of September [so it won't interfere with vacation plans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you too would absolutely benefit from the ablation. There are not a whole lot of questions to ask. You probably will still get cramps unfortunately. There is a discharge for a couple of weeks after the procedure. Some people don't get a period again. Some do. I did for the first few months, so of course I thought it didn't work. After a few months it became less and less. Now it is only a few hours long, and I barely have to wear a pantyliner. It is worth it! If you have any questions please feel free to ask. As I had mentioned before, I work for an group of OB/GYNs as a nurse. So chances are someone else has asked the question and I've pretty much heard it all. MK


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

The doctor said that according to what he saw during my hysteroscopy and on the ultrasound, that the Thermal Balloon should work with my uterus. He said he is prescribing me Vicodan for after the procedure, just in case. You are all an awesome bunch of women... THANK YOU! for being here for me. I'll post as soon as I can after my procedure. Hugs and many thanks to you all!Val


----------

